#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Phase Behavior of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids , by K. Pedersen 2006

## meisterkla

As i am doing my master thesis about wax deposition I am very interested in this book (Chapter 11).




So if somebody is interested in wax deposition experiments or has a link for the book ?


thxSee More: Phase Behavior of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids , by K. Pedersen 2006

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Phase Behavior of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids
by Karen Schou Pedersen, Peter L. Christensen 



Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## meisterkla

Thank you very much

----------


## dduck

> Dear Brothers
> 
> Phase Behavior of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids
> by Karen Schou Pedersen, Peter L. Christensen 
> 
> 
> 
> Link for Download
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



You rock. Thanks a million.

----------


## reservoirengineer

Thanks

----------


## TRONALD2010

hey, friend! Thanks a lot!!

----------


## Dorasin

File expired?!

----------


## changje

File has expired. How can i get it again? Thanks very much!

----------


## mhd9986

could you please re-upload the file, it's not there!

much appreciated

----------


## samuelektro

It is an excellent book... Could you upload it again ? ....  Regards !

----------


## ekorahmatdona

Thank bro, I can't download it. would you mind sending me the link to my email omdocin@gmail.com I am interested in wax and asphaltene deposition

----------


## ginozky

Hi brows here is the link for the book

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

kindest regards

----------


## siqbal

> As i am doing my master thesis about wax deposition I am very interested in this book (Chapter 11).
> 
> 
> So if somebody is interested in wax deposition experiments or has a link for the book ?
> 
> 
> thx



THnxSee More: Phase Behavior of Petroleum Reservoir Fluids , by K. Pedersen 2006

----------


## yecatn

many thanks for sharing this book...

----------

